# Trust In The Lord



## safeinsanity (Apr 22, 2021)

Amen! 🙏


----------



## mist (Apr 22, 2021)

Sorry but I’m not religious. Nothing against people who are though 🙂


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 22, 2021)

Wish the lord delivered but we have to put some effort into hunting the food, cooking the food, etc. Or ordering the food for delivery. We autistics tend to take things literally and we would starve to death waiting for the lord to feed us.

I've been seeing an ad/commercial (?) on local tv here about trusting the lord with your decisions and letting him handle the consequences. I see too much of that in the world today. We need a message about take responsibility for our actions, or inaction.

You can ignore this autistic, non-religious rant if you want of course.


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

Lunacie said:


> Wish the lord delivered but we have to put some effort into hunting the food, cooking the food, etc. Or ordering the food for delivery. We autistics tend to take things literally and we would starve to death waiting for the lord to feed us.
> 
> I've been seeing an ad/commercial (?) on local tv here about trusting the lord with your decisions and letting him handle the consequences. I see too much of that in the world today. We need a message about take responsibility for our actions, or inaction.
> 
> You can ignore this autistic, non-religious rant if you want of course.


Somethings are beyond people's control like cancer.  In that case, people are only human.  They really can't make a lot of choices and they are troubled by it.  I don't think it's anything to be ashamed of.


----------

